# Milk microfoam - advice appreciated



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

I've had a Gaggia Tebe machine for about 6 years and whereas I get a very decent espresso, I've always been unable to get consistent results when it comes to foaming milk.

As I figured it was something I was doing inconsistently, I've now rigorously standardised my technique, but I still can't seem to isolate what the issue is.

For example, as an experiment, yesterday I foamed up four different jugs of milk, all from the same bottle, kept in the fridge at the same temperature; jug kept in the same fridge between frothings; allowed 15 minutes for the machine to settle between frothings; same quantity of milk each time; ensured the wand was at the same position and angle each time; steamed to the same temperature according to my thermometer (70C); and allowed the jug to rest 30 seconds before tapping on the counter.

The results were very varied. The first one developed big bubbles which when banged down made it all collapse too much so there was a bit of foam but very little; number two was as close to perfect as I ever get i.e. a relatively decent microfoam. Number three was in-between the first and second, which would be my average result; and number 4 was closer to number 2 than 3.

Any advice would be very welcome as I just can't get my head around this









One thing I would say though, and not sure if it has a major bearing or not. Some days I notice that the Tebe seems to be much more "pressured" than others i.e. when I open the valve some days there is a huge rush of steam, other days it's nothing as great. A fault with the machine, perhaps, although it's been like that ever since I bought it?

Del


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you watching your milk as you are warming it? I have experimented whilst watching, what different depths and angles do to the milk. If you still have the original Gaggia wand on you should be able to get a lot of good foam.

When I had my Gaggia, I would set the wand at an angle so the tip was half in half out. This would create a current where you could see the bubbles being pumped around and sucked back into the wands stream. The bubbles would start big and get smashed each time they went under the wand, ending in fairly good foam. This was great for capp's but I never got very good latte style milk. The Gaggia wand does seem geared up to give as much foam as possible.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

delsutton said:


> ...and allowed the jug to rest 30 seconds before tapping on the counter...


Hi Del

Ensure that you are swirling the milk (moving the jug) as you are stretching the milk.

When you reach the desired temperature, place the jug on the bench, swirl once, clean the steam wand, then swirl and tap on the counter top

If you have left the milk to sit for 30 seconds you will end up with dry foam at the top that will collapse / disappear.

Try to minimise the waiting time between finishing steaming and then working the milk.

When you swirl you should have a nice glossy top to the milk

Can you post pictures of what the milk looks like immediately after steaming, then at your 30 seconds (before swirling or the condensing tap)?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

An interesting topic. Please post some pictures.


----------



## CoffeeMachine (Nov 25, 2009)

That's some very thorough research and reults you have there...do you work in science ?









I find that swirling the jug whilst steaming the milk and making sure the nozzle of the steamer is just below the surface of the milk makes for a stronger foam which doesn't collapse as easily. Happy experimenting!

Rose

____________

Coffee Machine suppliers


----------

